# New scope



## basshound72 (Mar 13, 2017)

Replaced the old Redfield 2x with a new UltraDot. I'm well pleased with how it turned out. Now to get it sighted in. Hope that it can handle the punishment!!


----------



## jmoser (Mar 13, 2017)

No issues with UD 30mm on my SRH with hot 300 gr .44 mag loads.  They are plenty solid optics.


----------



## DeucesWild (Mar 13, 2017)

Got one on my 460 s&w.  So far so good


----------



## scat30 (Mar 13, 2017)

what scope mount is that? I like it better than my b-square.


----------



## basshound72 (Mar 13, 2017)

scat30 said:


> what scope mount is that? I like it better than my b-square.



It's a Leupold dual dovetail base and rings. The gun has to be drilled and tapped to use them, unlike the B-Square.


----------

